# Blessed May 13th «840L - 200x60x70»



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

I would like to share some pictures of this planted tank.
It's not mine, belongs to a friend that ask for my help to setup It.
I hope you enjoy it 

*The wood has been placed, I'm checking the left corner to place the rocks*









*Placing the rocks, my friend would like to have a small river on left side, so I've place the rocks first and then removed the substrate*.









*Preparing the river...*









*Another picture!*









*Removing the substrate behind the rocks*









*Finishing the river*









*Inserting the white sand to simulate the river's water*.









*Hardscape it's done, now I'll need to plant more than 80 pots of plants*









*First the Juncos repens, it's beautifull and wild*.









*Take a look from the top*.









*Another picture of Juncos*









*Planting Juncos.*









*Another one  *









*Planting Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba".*









*Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba" *









*Eleocharis aciculares.*









*Planting Eleocharis aciculares in small parts to increase the growing*


















*50% It's done... take a look*































































*Finally I've planted all aciculares... I'll start now the Ludwigia arcuata  *




































*Another picture of Eleocharis*.









*Planting Rotala green*



























*Planting conditions...:attention *









* Let's go... more 20 pots... *









*Rotala rotundifolia*



























*Blyxa japónica*









*The Moss *


















And finally!!!

It's done... *Blessed May 13th*







[/i]

*One month later...*
Daylight:









Moonlight:









*3 months later, before trimming*


*Yesterday!!! 31/08/2006*



It's all for now 

I hope you enjoy it.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## pennjones (Jun 4, 2006)

wow! :shock: I know that I am new here, but that is one AWESOME looking tank. Thank you for the step by step guide to how you planted it. Looks great! What animals do you have in there? Also how big is that? Thanks! -Brad


----------



## rishy21 (May 31, 2006)

thats a real great treat for my eyes .. good job u guys


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow. That's beautiful, and big. That's one heck of an aquascape, and I really like the neon tetras (I believe) in the dark. That really is a treat.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow that looks like a lot of work. I think you did a really nice job. I wish I had a friend that would scape my tank to look like that. I like the plant selection.

The river was a nice touch. The back left corner is the only thing that I see a problem with. That and the lack of slope to the substrate you cant really see the nice river unless your up close. 

What happened to the fish. The one month pic has all of those fish swimming around in the other I have to search for any.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

I like it! WHY? BECAUSE I LOVE PICTURES!!!!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It looks wonderful! This is a great almost How-to pictorial.

Now can you come to my house and do my tanks. 

-John N.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Very nice. Love the wood too... what kind is that?


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks to all for the comments.



pennjones said:


> Also how big is that?


It's big  840L, 200x60x70 (cm)



slickwillislim said:


> The river was a nice touch. The back left corner is the only thing that I see a problem with. That and the lack of slope to the substrate you cant really see the nice river unless your up close.


I'll place more with sand on the back, so it will be visible from the front of aquarium.



slickwillislim said:


> What happened to the fish. The one month pic has all of those fish swimming around in the other I have to search for any.


Some problems with water conditions. Some times the Ph of the water's company is less than 5.0 and for some reason, in the same day that he made a TPA, the PH was less then 5. He reported this problem to water company, but for now didn't get any explanation.
He need to careful when make a TPA, need to measure the company water before he place it in aquarium.



Laith said:


> Very nice. Love the wood too... what kind is that?


I think that is a Red Moorwood, you can find it on Aquaristic

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, 800 over liters is a BIG TANK. Your scaping shows excellent skill! Gr8 job, looking forward to seeing more. I do agree with John- an excellent step-by-step guide.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Amazing.... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Stunning! I was thinking of doing the exact same thing! making a little river bank using stones and playsand! now I have to think of another scenery I can attempt for a scape! Amazing growth by the way.


----------



## dan888 (Jan 8, 2006)

Great setup!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice. i like that driftwood with the moss.

-Pedro


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

That is a beautiful tank!!!! I love it! Its really cool to see the plants with that much less height restrictions so they can really get tall. what kind of lighting was used? I didn't see it mentioned?


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

NICE!! What substrate is that?


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks again for the comments.



davis.1841 said:


> what kind of lighting was used? I didn't see it mentioned?


Later I'll mention all the setup, regarding your question 3x150w HQI + 2x54w T5.



Aquadise said:


> NICE!! What substrate is that?


ELOS Terra small on the front and medium on the back. Don't ask me how much I've used... I don't remember 

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

One more picture without saturation. I think that it's better, It's possible to see all the plants 



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

awesome tank, and i agree with someone else above... the river was a nice touch.


----------



## GeoffinSTL (Jul 17, 2006)

wow...that is awesome


----------



## LunchBox (Jun 9, 2006)

rayer: :clap2: :Cry: :clap2: rayer:

those're happy tears....


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

This is such a nice tank I wanted to bring the topic back to the top so some Newbies may view it again.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice nice nice!
Wish I had such a BIG tank!! you have done a great job since large tanks are harder to aquascape 
cheers!
-Jassar


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

Awesome tank!! I love the scape. Very creative! Could you post a picture from an angle that we can see the river?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

so... when are you gonna come and do mine? 

that's an awesome tank which is the norm for all your setups. great job!


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Masterpiece! What fertilizers do you use?


----------



## Andrey (Nov 5, 2004)

It looks wonderful!
I like it. Great work in all sense.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry for showing this, I know that it's a crime but the tank needs a few trimmings So, here it's... please be nice 

*Before trimming:*


*After trimming:*


Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------

